# Am I the only one who thinks the 93-97 ford prices are through the roof



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the 92-97 f350 dump trucks are apparently made of gold!  if its not a rusted out pos its 13-17k! and if it is a rusted out pile of work they still want 6-8k. i LOVE this style truck but apparently everyone else thinks so too :laughing: .... dodge dumps are the same... sorry needed to rant. might look into the 99-02 7.3's there a tad bit more but are not rusted out. just frustrating..


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I think you are on to something....
I've noticed the same thing with used skid steers....What was selling two years ago for $4,500-$6,000 they are asking $6,500-$8,000 for now, and its two years older...lol.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

lol prices are up but wages and the market is in the can haha


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

getsum;1431319 said:


> lol prices are up but wages and the market is in the can haha


All I can figure is in a better economy people that sell arnt so worried about getting every dime when they sell....In a not so good economy they are selling because they Need every penny to survive...


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

altho the used market is shooting up because not alot of people can afford 50-70k for a new work truck :realmad: seems like they add 10-20k each year on the new truck prices.. i sure as hell cant and wont afford a new rig ANYTIME soon. just to drive off the lot and it drops 20k in value lol its the quickest way i know of to get rammed with no phone call or even a hug hahaha


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

newer ones are out of reach of the every day middle class working stiff. which makes these trucks hold their value longer .


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

Back in 2009 when things were worse than they are now (although that may be agruable), I pulled the trigger and bought a new 2008 F250 XLT Diesel Crew for $29,500. It was a screaming deal at the time, and I had my pick of trucks sitting on the lot that had been there almost a year at that point. Now, I see my exact same truck with 50-60K on the odometer sitting on dealer lots from anywhere between $29K-$32K. Makes me feel like I made a good purchase..Maybe I should sell? 

I do agree with you though, used truck prices are through the roof because all of the big 3 have priced themselves out of sight for the average working guy. The only new trucks I seem to see on the road now days are fully loaded, leather, etc being driven by weekend warriors who have jobs other than pushing snow around with their rigs. They are using them to get to and from the "office", not working them like most on this site.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

All truck prices went up 2-3500k this yr cuz of the prices of the new trucks. It's crazy. 03 they were 44k. Now 2012 same truck is 60k. Sux. Especially ford. Same god dam bodystyle except for the front ends;(


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Diesel Sniffer;1431368 said:


> Back in 2009 when things were worse than they are now (although that may be agruable), I pulled the trigger and bought a new 2008 F250 XLT Diesel Crew for $29,500. It was a screaming deal at the time, and I had my pick of trucks sitting on the lot that had been there almost a year at that point. Now, I see my exact same truck with 50-60K on the odometer sitting on dealer lots from anywhere between $29K-$32K. Makes me feel like I made a good purchase..Maybe I should sell?
> 
> I do agree with you though, used truck prices are through the roof because all of the big 3 have priced themselves out of sight for the average working guy. The only new trucks I seem to see on the road now days are fully loaded, leather, etc being driven by weekend warriors who have jobs other than pushing snow around with their rigs. They are using them to get to and from the "office", not working them like most on this site.


I was thinking the SAME thing... Lariat or fx4 are the only rigs iv seen around. DONT get me wrong i LOVE the trucks but god dang you need a mortgage to pay for them and maintain im hearing with the uria oil changes and dpf crap... that n dealers backing out on people. sorry but id rather look for a new motor in a 97 than an 08 with a blown turbo and no money for a new block etc etc


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Diesel Sniffer;1431368 said:


> Back in 2009 when things were worse than they are now (although that may be agruable), I pulled the trigger and bought a new 2008 F250 XLT Diesel Crew for $29,500. It was a screaming deal at the time, and I had my pick of trucks sitting on the lot that had been there almost a year at that point. Now, I see my exact same truck with 50-60K on the odometer sitting on dealer lots from anywhere between $29K-$32K. Makes me feel like I made a good purchase..Maybe I should sell?
> 
> that might be the steal of the year that iv heard of  at this point ypu could sell it for what you paid :laughing: payup


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Just throwing this out there. I bought 40 u hauls last yr and sold 8 so far. If anyone needs7.3 desiel please pm me. 2k each. Pickup only in Waterbury CT all fleet maintained. All have low miles. Most were not turbos. 93 & older.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

They are out of control here too. There's a 1989 F350 on CL for $13k with a replaced engine. It's been on there for years. He just won't give up.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

All used stuff is up in price. I guess its part bad economy and part prices for new are almost out of reach. I look back at some of the purchases I made over the last 7 or 8 years, and realize thats not happening again, atleast any time soon.

In 2005 I bought a four year old Dodge ram. (Truck in my avatar, actually) Nice shape, realitvly loaded, 60,000 miles. $10,000. You could NEVER find a truck thats four years old with those miles and condition for $10,000 today, it would be every bit of 16-17 thousand. Then I bought a Western unimount, complete, and in great shape. for $1500 to put on this same truck. TODAY, almost seven years later, unimounts are going for two grand plus if there complete and in good shape. 

I had one of my lawn mowers get stolen last fall. Insurance gave me $4,000. I've been looking around trying to find a used one for about that to replace it with. I recall in 2004 buyng a Toro Z master in literally showroom conditin with 90 hours on it for $4,300. Today, four grand buys you JUNK in a used ZTR. Most of what I've seen in that price range a several years old, many in excess of 2000 hours and beat to sh!t.

I know I'm starting to rant here too, but dam. Atleast others can see my point of view. lol.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm gonna add one more, just cuase I'm really fired up about this now. In the 2007 I bought a 2006 Chevy K2500HD with an almost new Western Ultramount, Gave like 21k for it, tax and everyting. At the time I had I think 16,000 miles, somewhere around there. TO THIS DAY, 4 to 5 years later I'm seeing trucks simlilar on CL where guys are asking 18k-20k for them. In four years and 70 thousand miles the truck has hardly depreciated but a couple grand.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

A lot of them dumps are 7.3l turbo diesel. Rare to find decent clean ones these days. 
And they are great motors!!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

All the above being said (I will stay out of the current state of the economy) I see auction prices bringing close to retail prices..(I've been buying and reselling equipment since the mid 80's)..
Watching C.L and local classifieds there are still what I consider deals around...Mid 90's gas 4x4 F350's with life left in the $3,500-$4,500 range...The diesels are slightly more $4,500-$6,000 range for the most part.
That being said they havent lost any value in the past few years...
Not many commercial fleet contractors run the smaller trucks in my circles (F450's and F550's are the smallest) so I cannot comment as to why.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Not to be a jerk or anything but who the hell goes out and looks at buying a twenty year old truck? Besides, I've found that a 1 ton dump is the most overpriced, worn out truck on the market. For what you pay you may as well buy a nice single axle or tandem and get a truck you can actually get more than 5-8 years out of before everything breaks. What's even worse is the only difference between most 2500's and 3500's is one leaf spring and yet you pay a heck of a lot more for inspection, plates, registration, etc. Sorry about the rant but I can't ever understand why people buy these trucks. I'll take a 3/4 ton every day of week and be a lot happier when I look at my bank account.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Ford dealer here will give me a lot more for trade on my 99 7.3 pickup with 190000 on it then I paid for it 5 years ago in a private sale. I mean like 3 grand more for the trade. I just don't want to do it. Truck is really clean, works for me. I don't want to move away from the motor or have another big payment.

3 years ago I picked up a 92 F350 4x4 7.3idi flat bed dump. $2000 with rusty fenders. 150 for fenders and a bumper, painted it, added a plow and have used it since then. Again, its older but a nice clean professional looking unit. Everyone told me to sell it when I had to drop $500 into it for brakes and front end work this year. Problem is a new truck would be costing me $500 a month and I would still need to do brakes at some point. I know I could list it for $5000 and sell it easy for $4000. Crazy

I will buy 20 year old trucks all day long if it makes sense. I do my own work, get good prices on parts and find it to be much better purchases then new.

Wish I could say the same about my house like everywhere else no matter what I do for renovations, not seeing increase in value now.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Not to go off on a political tangent, but the word inflation comes to mind. The buck is not worth as much anymore. Just a thought......


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Banksy;1431576 said:


> Not to go off on a political tangent, but the word inflation comes to mind. The buck is not worth as much anymore. Just a thought......


WHAT? 
Sad but very ,very true,seems every and I do mean everything I do does cost me more..
I think that would be one word to sum it all up.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

And the fact you can still actually wrench on these trucks in the driveway is also a selling point. Plenty of parts out there for them.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Inflation has been around for a long time. But it certainly has a lot to do with it. 

I think the main thing is that stuff lasts longer even though people drive more. I was at my buddy;s garage today. He was working on a 02 Liberty. Real clean looking, I asked miles? Figured maybe 80000. It had 170000 miles on it! 

People hold onto stuff longer which drives the price up. Dealers only sell certified used now and whoelsale rest which effects used cars out there. 20 years ago one could get a servicable car for $1000, figure on it running for a few years and rusting out. Now that just does not happen. Local body shop here has gotten back into rust repair (mainly rockers and cab corners on trucks) because they can do it at a good price and people willing to spend $1500 to "fix up" and 10 year old truck still worth $10000 blue book.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's that CL truck I was talking about. He's down to $9k from $13k a couple years ago. At one point he had the blade for sale for $3k....just the blade!!

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/for/2773672390.html


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Flipper;1431619 said:


> Inflation has been around for a long time. But it certainly has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I think the main thing is that stuff lasts longer even though people drive more. I was at my buddy;s garage today. He was working on a 02 Liberty. Real clean looking, I asked miles? Figured maybe 80000. It had 170000 miles on it!
> 
> People hold onto stuff longer which drives the price up. Dealers only sell certified used now and whoelsale rest which effects used cars out there. 20 years ago one could get a servicable car for $1000, figure on it running for a few years and rusting out. Now that just does not happen. Local body shop here has gotten back into rust repair (mainly rockers and cab corners on trucks) because they can do it at a good price and people willing to spend $1500 to "fix up" and 10 year old truck still worth $10000 blue book.


Thats a good point. You can have a vehicle thats 10 years old and have 100,000+ miles and it can still be nice. Years back it would have been junk.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Banksy;1431648 said:


> Here's that CL truck I was talking about. He's down to $9k from $13k a couple years ago. At one point he had the blade for sale for $3k....just the blade!!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/for/2773672390.html


 Thats what 01's are asking/selling for in this area....

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/2816164934.html


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

lol not to mention people think blades with holes in them are worth 2k :laughing: and for the price of a new truck i can buy 5 restored (or near spotless) 20yr old rigs at 10k. and hell if something goes i can get parts rather than cab off repairs, uria, dpf, 200+ oil changes or huge registration.. cost per ownership just makes sense.. and they dont drop 20k when leaving the lot!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Banksy;1431648 said:


> Here's that CL truck I was talking about. He's down to $9k from $13k a couple years ago. At one point he had the blade for sale for $3k....just the blade!!
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/for/2773672390.html


That bumper adds like 5 grand dont it?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Still some fixers around....*

1995 Ford F250 - $1,500

95 F250, extra cab, 7.3L, powerstroke diesel, auto, 4x4, flat bed, many new parts, $1,500, 603-231-7887, Laconia/Tilton, NH dkWc2

Date posted: 1/26/2012 8:44:35 AM

Contact Information

Laconia/tilton, NH
Phone: (603) 231-7887


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

1997 Ford F350 - $3,500 or best offer

97 F350, 4x4, Reading body, Tommy gate, 7.31 turbo dsl, auto, runs/drives good, 251,500 mi, gd work truck, slight rot, insp till 10/12, new alternator, $3,500/bo, call 401-641-6935, Woonsocket, RI kdWc1/2

Date posted: 1/12/2012 9:12:21 AM

Contact Information

Woonsocket, RI
Phone: (401) 641-6935


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

1995 FORD F350 4X4 DIESEL DUMP TRUCK PLOW - $6900 (BROCKTON)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-01-30, 2:27PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1995 FORD F350 XLT 4X4 DIESEL DUMP TRUCK WITH A 8FT FISHER PLOW TRUCK IS A TWO OWNER WITH 150K HAS A TOOL BOX AND STROBES TRUCK RUNS AND LOOKS GREAT CALL ED AT (781)389-3152

• Location: BROCKTON
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd say a lot of the newer 7.3 Ford prices are crazy as well. I've always had 350/450/550 trucks with dumps and don't know how I could do this without them but you do have to spend for them.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just put a bid on this ex-NC state forest truck. I probably didn't bid high enough and won't win, but I'm not willing to risk much on these trucks. "Engine problems" could mean anything! There are a few Dodge 2500's from the forest service on there too.

https://www.ncstatesurplus.com/SSP-...eT77WlJSrrzESzjQjk03CDFXwyESccWrpxCaD5Q3fxVg=


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Truck prices are up because production is down so new prices stay up witch holds up the used market just my thoughts


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You can have all the old body styles,when I traded in my 97 F-350 PSD for a 2000 (I buy new ever 3 years) it was the biggest improvement in models ever.Why have the fillings rattled out of your head id you dont have to.Now when I traded in the 2000 F 350 for a 2004 F 350 it was a downgrade.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/ctd/2783530817.html

I wish I had a use for this project.....

2002 FORD F450 DIESEL WITH PLOW ONLY 72000 MILES - $9999 (Belmont NH )


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The engine, hydraulics and plow/wing frame are almost worth that price.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Used prices are dependent on supply and demand. Yes inflation has a lot to do with it but the missing factor these days in the used car market is the lack of lease returns. This trend is and will continue to drive the price of the older iron through the roof. 

Myself the new trucks are great but the computerized everthings and def fluid BS is enough to drive one crazzy. I still prefer simplicity over looks and look forward in breaking 1 000 000km in my old 12valve which gets 20mpg all day long.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

I knew when I baught my current truck that i wanted to spend less then 25 Grand a reg cab 8'bed, manual tcase and xlt package, my truck had low miles And I figured even if I drop 5k on studs a 4 year old truck With 40k and plow for 18.5 or a 8 (2000 7.3) year old truck with 150k thAt had push plates but no Plow and was rusting on the fenders plus oil pan and all that crap For 15k. My trucks almost paid for and does 22 mpg providing I keep my foot out of (my srl tune Doesn't help) anything after 08 has to do a smog Test, I'm coming up on 100k now and I can't see upgrading when
All the tree huggers are killing what a diesel is about, the new 6.2 gasser is however impressive, just not dropping 40k+ on a truck, house and An 03/04 mustang cobra are on the list first or a peterbilt, still not sure on that yet


----------



## drstiddy (Dec 13, 2009)

well i have a '96 f250 that has the 7.3 powerstroke diesel myself. just rolled over 90k. hate to admit its worth more than my bros '03 f250 crewcab with 6.0 power stroke. the motors in these trucks were built with a lot more extensive research and trial and error. they are a better motor. not counting for the fact that you can actually work on these trucks, they are a more wanted body style. i changed and rebuilt my injectors myself. to do his truck...the cab has to be pulled in order to do this same job as the motor is buried under the hood. not all of these trucks have the diesel, but the ones that do are worth that much more. no they don't have all the bells and whistles, but comparing buying a new one for 40-60k...they are are a great truck. i just rolled 90k over on my truck and have been offered cash money for years for it and would sell my 08 escape before i sold it. given the reliability of the trucks...the motor...ease to work on...they will cost you if not worn or rusted out. just my 2 cents on this subject


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I was already offered 4 grand more than I paid for my F-350 by the guy that plows the buildings where I work. Tempting.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

L.I.Mike;1440037 said:


> I was already offered 4 grand more than I paid for my F-350 by the guy that plows the buildings where I work. Tempting.


The commercial dealer that sold me my C3500HD actually sent a saleman on a 1hr trip to come and make an offer on my truck. It was almost double what I paid!  Said they have had tons of request for used commercial trucks and they are offering top dollar.

The problem is that they want to sell you a new truck to replace it, and it would cost me in excess of 60K to replace my truck with a similar new setup. Even with what they offered for mine, I'd have a truck payment that looked like a house payment.

....


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

OBS ford prices around are through the roof by me too, theres a dealer near here with a 96 PSD with 80,000 miles... they want $21,000... yeah right... and its just an ext cab F250

Im always on the lookout for a good deal on a 94-97 PSD


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Went and looked at a 2000 F250 5.4 xcab 150000 yesterday. Never plowed. Base worke truck no power etc did have a/c. Super clean but had really bad rod knock. Still wanted $5000.

The 96 F350 PSD dump I saw has gone down from 13500 to 12500.Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Well just to put in my 2cents....lol

I got a 1996 f250 HD with 51.000 original 5.8 gaser Reg cab 8ft bed w sprayin liner that came with it. that is almost like new body has a little bit of rust on tail gate and two tinnie spots around rear wheel and thats it. I keep wanting somthing newer just because i can not stand the TIB front end. But if I cant not even phathom a car payment just to get somthing newer. plus I would love to get Somthing with a deisel. But just reading the horror stories of all the stuff you need to do just to to keep them running or to get them to run better....................HOLY SMOKES......literaly scares the crap out me to try and own one and is actualy realy worth it for all the damn headaches.

LOOK not tryin to stomp any of you guys toes or start a FIGHT ON DEISELS ...I really would like one and I know the power they make is just incredible and the amount of torque is CRAZIE SICK..

But to want one just to have verses spending the money when to beef up what i got all ready IMO is just a NO brainer at least right NOW........

OH yean when i bought it in 08 i paid 7200 with plow 4 corner strobes and roof light with only 34.849 miles on it FROM A DEALER at that


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think its just because the newer diesels are junk


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I sell the Bronco so I am happy. Two days later I have 3 phone calls offering me 500 to 700 dollars more than what I had on the window, but the truck is gone to the new owner. As I am closing the deal on the Bronco a guy pulls up and looks at the F 350, offers me 18 grand on the spot.
But what will I replace it with is my question. If a 2002 is worth that much what kind of junk is floating around. A new truck is out of the question.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up a 97 F250 extended cab short bed big block 460 in excellent shape for the year with no rust on anything but starting on the bedside wheel well lips and bottom of tailgate. Has 106k miles and got a great deal on it needing a few minor repairs, I have it for sale for $3000 and have already gotten about 10 emails on it because of the condition colmpared to what else is out there. Driving it reminds me of why I love those old fords- just plain jane trucks that WORK and are cheap&easy to repair.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I cant speak for the gas powered trucks, but the prices steadily dropped on the diesel trucks at a normal rate up until the newer trucks started having so many engine problems, that combined with the numbers of quality ones left for people that just prefer them over the superduty's pushed the prices back up. I cant speak for the dump trucks, because I cant imagine anything that's at least 15 years old in that vocation being worth much after leading that life.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Just paid 8,000 for my 1997 PSD F-350 with 225,00 on it.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

this pegs the valuemeter http://www.litchfieldautos.com/Deal...nventorydetails.aspx?inventoryid=89l71R90yjE=

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...9109705?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3372307249


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Right up the road from me. That actually seems like a pretty good price for what looks like a pretty clean truck with the body and plow. Normally at that price the bottom half of the fenders are totally gone, interior is trashed and its beat to crap.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

My friend sold his 1997 f350 dump, maroon xlt gray interior, 460, and a mint condition ez-v plow for $15,000. Had 42k miles. Was always a backup truck and never worked. Plowed his personal driveway. Showroom condition. Not a scratch, ding, or rust even on the dump body.


----------

